# Eating Ground Coffee Straight



## Jasony (Mar 19, 2022)

This topic seems strange.   However, if you don't have a coffee maker and you don't have a cola, you want your caffeine fix.  Anyway, ground coffee doesn't taste that bad.   Well, I like to have water with it.


----------



## Lammchen (Mar 27, 2022)

If you don't have a coffee maker then you can somehow create your own coffee press maybe to filter some coffee and water? I think the coffee grounds are really bitter. 

There used to be some candies made out of coffee beans and they were really nasty. Well, I was a teenager at the time and didn't drink coffee so maybe that was a reason I didn't care for them.


----------

